
The Creation of Noma’s New Vegan Quinoa Tempeh Burger - whereistimbo
https://medium.com/tenderlymag/inside-the-creation-of-nomas-new-vegan-quinoa-tempeh-burger-870263ceac
======
whereistimbo
[https://www.facebook.com/rawchefyin/videos/making-tempeh-
wit...](https://www.facebook.com/rawchefyin/videos/making-tempeh-with-quinoa-
will-it-work/234252031327452/)

